# Distal Bicep Tendinitis coding



## Kaidachi (Jul 6, 2017)

I am new to orthopedic coding, still learning. Can anyone help?
Pt has LT Distal bicep tendinitis but I only see an ICD-10-CM code for Proximal bicep tendinitis (M75.22--Bicipital tendinitis, left shoulder)
After searching I found a site that suggests using M70.32 (Other bursitis of elbow, left elbow)
Would this be the correct code or is there a better one to use?

-Thanks for your help!!


----------



## daedolos (Jul 6, 2017)

How about M67.824?

Peace
?_?


----------

